# Netzwerkkarte wird beim Start nicht aktiviert (RedHat 9)



## domme_b (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe jemand von euch kann einem ziemlichen Linux-Einsteiger bei folgendem Problem helfen: 

Auf meinem Rechner läuft RedHat 9, habe heute die Konfiguration von dhcpd geändert, dann aber wieder die originale dhcpd.conf (die bisher problemlos lief) geladen. 

Nun wird die Netzwerkkarte (eth0) beim Start nicht mehr automatisch geladen und erscheint dann in der Netzwerkkonfiguration als "Deaktiviert", ich kann sie dann problemlos aktivieren und dann läuft sie auch... 
Habe der Karte eine statische IP zugewiesen, in der ifcfg-eth0 ist "ONBOOT=yes" eingetragen. 

Danke schon mal! 

mfg


----------



## imweasel (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

wenn du willst das deine Karte beim booten via DHCP konfiguriert wird, musst du in das Config des Device (ifcfg-eth0) auch folgende Zeile einbauen:


```
BOOTPROTO=dhcp
```

Poste einfach mal einen Auszug aus deiner config.


----------



## domme_b (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi, 
die Karte soll nicht per DHCP konfiguriert werden, die IP habe ich statisch festgelegt, da der betreffende Rechner als DHCP-Server läuft.

Nun mal meine ifcfg-eth0:

DEVICE=eth0
ONBOOT=yes
BOOTPROTO=none
IPADDR=192.168.0.100
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
USERCTL=no
PEERDNS=no
TYPE=Ethernet
NETWORK=192.168.0.0
BROADCAST=192.168.0.255
HWADDR=00:c0:26:00:e4:ba


----------

